# Can a plant veg and flower at same time?



## xmelissa4 (May 12, 2009)

Help I am a newbie. 

Out door grow planted in April 1 st. I know it was early. It was a clone. 

At about 12" started to flower. I learned probally due to heat at the time it was pretty warm about 70-80 degrees. Then it cooled down rained a couple of times. 

Gave plant some big bloom probally wrong fert at the time to try to get it to grow out and tall. Did this only twice since found it was wrong fert.

Then all the new leaves began growing growing bunched together on the stem. Branches barley starting to grow out. Probally 14 inches tall now with growing clusters of three, two and singles  point leaves. The plant is sticky and still flowering but plant keeps growing leaves and branches. Just not getting tall and won't stop flowering. PLease any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 12, 2009)

your plant is revegging itself and adjusting to the daylight hrs ,,,she  will be fine ,,just stick to the vegging nutes 

im doing a reveg at the minute of a plant (lucky)that went outside to early 

eace:


----------



## leafminer (May 12, 2009)

It is impossible to answer your question unless we know 
1. The strain
2. Your location.
See my thread "indicas don't work in my area" for details.


----------



## fishcabo (May 12, 2009)

Many folks in the West start their seedlings in late March and early April but they usually don't flower as they are sexually immature for the first few weeks.  Once that period is over, the hours of light per day keeps them in veg until the fall.  Clones on the other hand are ready to flower from the get go so it's good to wait until at least mid april/early may to plant them outside.  Hope this helps.


----------



## xmelissa4 (May 15, 2009)

Should I cut off the buds while it vegs


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 15, 2009)

*i wouldnt eace:*


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

It will grow more stems and branches out of the buds, but I find it impossible to let all the bud revege when this happens to me. I wonder if you could rub the thc off the buds and make some finger roll hash without tearing the buds off? Or just be strong and watch the bud deteriorate and become brown and dead while the plant reveges, that's tough to do in my experience though.


----------



## xmelissa4 (May 15, 2009)

can't figure out how to add thumbnail pics so created a member gallery pic. Sorry it's bad but can some one look at it and let me know if it is ok.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

I  looked, there are no problems, it's healthy and will continue to revegitate. Like I said though, you have an opertunity to smoke some thc there, just be carefull not to tear all the buds off of it.


----------



## leafminer (May 15, 2009)

If you let the bud stay on the plant until it starts to go brown it will be a fine smoke.


----------

